# Raum Marktheidenfeld +??



## Teck_Ralf (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo Ihr Biker,
aus beruflichen Gründen wohne ich nun seit 3 Wochen in Marktheidenfeld. An den Wochenenden bin ich immer in Weilheim (östl. Stuttgart).
Nun suche ich jemanden, mit dem ich in der Woche MTB fahren kann.
(Mo-einschl Do ab 18:30 Uhr)

Freue mich auf eine Antwort.

Teck_Ralf


----------



## SteffenScott (24. Februar 2004)

cool mal einer aus hedefled
was fährstn? eher gemütliche touren mit singletrails?
oder rennrad?
kenn mich hier aber auch nich so recht aus,weil hab erst im sept. meine ausbildung hier begonnen
komm ursprünglich ausn raum dresden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teck_Ralf (29. März 2004)

Hi SteffenScott,

sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde; war berufl. viel unterwegs.
Zu Deiner Frage: ich fahre ein Fully von Steppenwolf.
Meine Touren sind eher auf Singletrails ausgerichtet; ein ordentlicher Downhill kommt mir auch entgegen (natürlich nur nachdem ich den Berg erklommen habe). Jedoch dürften diese (Berge) hier kaum zu finden sein.
Wenn Du noch Lust hast, dann melde Dich gerne bei mir.

Hier meine Handy-Nr. 
0172 21 480 70


Ciao

Ralf


----------



## sharky (30. März 2004)

also, ich weiß ja net, aber ich glaub im stuttgart forum wär die resonanz größer
der odenwald und der spessart liegen ja nun net grade östlich stuttgart


----------



## SteffenScott (30. März 2004)

naja aber marktheidenfeld liegt im msp kreis also main spessart


----------



## Teck_Ralf (30. März 2004)

Hi sharky,

wie mein alter Lehrer schon zu mir sagte: "wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil"   

Ciao

Ralf


----------



## sharky (31. März 2004)

Teck_Ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi sharky,
> 
> wie mein alter Lehrer schon zu mir sagte: "wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil"
> 
> ...



jaja, immer die sch... analphabeten!


----------

